# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sami Yusuf

## Disa

Sami Yusuf (lindur korrik 1980)  është një britanik këngëtar mysliman-kompozitori. Muzikë e Jusufit është i përbërë kryesisht nga këngët e lidhur me Islamin dhe qenë një mysliman në botën e sotme.  Ai gjithashtu merret me çështje shumë sociale dhe humanitare në muzikë e tij. Aktualisht, ai është i shpejtë bëhet një figurë shumë popullore në botën islame, duke videos bërë për disa këngë të tij; sipas Guardian, ai "është ndoshta më e famshme britanike muslimane në botë." Në 2006, Time Magazine e quajti atë "yllit më të madh të islamit rock". 

Sami Yusuf është një kompozitor britanik, këngëtari dhe muzikanti realizohet. Ai u lind në korrik 1980 në një familje muzikore me origjinë Azerbajxhanisht, të mësuarit për të luajtur disa instrumente në një moshë shumë të re dhe duke treguar një interes të mprehtë në kënduar dhe kompozim. Ai studioi muzikë në disa institucione dhe me kompozitorë dhe muzikantë të shquar, duke përfshirë edhe kompozitorë nga Akademia Mbretërore e Muzikës në Londër, një nga institucionet më prestigjioze botërore muzikë. Përveç arsimimit të tij në harmoni perëndimore dhe përbërjen, Sami, ka një kuptim të fortë e modes e Lindjes së Mesme (ose Maqams), dhe është tërësisht dhe i njohur hollësisht me të dyja traditat lindore dhe perëndimore muzikore. 

Që nga viti 2003, el Sami's debut album '-Mu'allim "dhe albumin e tij të dytë" Umeti im' kanë shitur mbi pesë milionë kopje në mbarë botën (me një album të tretë pranë përfundimit). YouTube Video e tij janë luajtur mbi 10 milion herë dhe faqet e tij janë qasur nga miliona e tij shumë prej përkrahësve të zjarrtë. Koncertet e tij kanë tërhequr audiencë të madhe në të gjithë Lindjen e Mesme, Evropë dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara, duke përfshirë një vënie në skenë pjesëmarrjes 250,000 në Stamboll. Sami ka qenë i paraqitur nga Time Magazine si dhe është paraqitur në kapakët e dhjetra publikimeve të tjera të përgjithshme rreth botës. 

Sami është devoutly shpirtërore dhe shpesh përdor artin e tij dhe muzikën si një mjet për të promovuar mesazhet e dashuri, mëshirë, paqe dhe tolerancë, kurse inkurajuar të rinjtë që të jenë krenarë për identitetin e tyre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2_2cFityc4

----------


## muslimani72

perfekt
 kenaqem kur e ndegjoj

----------


## Disa

Sipas BBC,Sami Yusuf eshte kengetar i par qe me se shumti i mbushen koncertet me njerez,kuptohet pasi qe ka vdeke mbreti i muzikes Michael Jackson.

----------


## Disa



----------


## Disa



----------


## Disa

Ilahia me e mira ne bote.........

----------


## Disa



----------


## Disa



----------


## Ermedin



----------


## Mon.Alisa

Paske bo perkthimin ne google translate po me doket edhe shume perkthim i dobt analizoje pak....
P.S.Sami Yusuf para se te fillonte te kendonte ilahi ka bere music te zhandrit Rock
Edhe pse tani e ka ndryshuar zhandrrin e muzikes dhe eshte rikthyer Islamme pelqen,krijon music shume te mire dhe te pastert  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ermedin

> Me doket edhe shume perkthim i dobt analizoje....
> 
> Sami Yusuf para se te fillonte te kendonte ilahi...


E kam analizuar edheatë shumë herë, falënderit për mendimin!

Nëse vlerësojmë me të djeshmen personale, atëherë fëmijë dalim!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Paske bo perkthimin ne google translate po me doket edhe shume perkthim i dobt analizoje pak....
> P.S.Sami Yusuf para se te fillonte te kendonte ilahi ka bere music te zhandrit Rock
> Edhe pse tani e ka ndryshuar zhandrrin e muzikes dhe eshte rikthyer Islamme pelqen,krijon music shume te mire dhe te pastert


e vertete kjo qe ke shkru por kisha nje kunder-mendim se kur luante rock besom qe ka qene me i miri kjo i bie sikur nje artist roku  te nderroj ne ate zhanrin "tallava" qe per mendimin tim bie shume poshte njejte si puna e ketij po ky eshte asimiluar me gjitha (me emer e me komb) jo vetem devijimi nga muzika.

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Ermedin nuk ishte kritika per ty,po me doket paske keqkuptu  :buzeqeshje: 

@Gordon pajtohem qe ka qene me i mire kur ka bere Rockmusic,mirpo pasi osht asimilu ne Islam prape se prape edhe kete lloj muzike qe e bon e bone shume mire ..mendimi im
Respect  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ermedin

> Ermedin nuk ishte kritika per ty,po me doket paske keqkuptu


Kërkoj falje e dashur, mbase e keqkuptova
pa qëllim! Pije një prej meje e besoj më fal!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Kërkoj falje e dashur, mbase e keqkuptova
> pa qëllim! Pije një prej meje e besoj më fal!



Thnxx...per dredhzen

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Paske bo perkthimin ne google translate po me doket edhe shume perkthim i dobt analizoje pak....
> P.S.Sami Yusuf para se te fillonte te kendonte ilahi ka bere music te zhandrit Rock
> Edhe pse tani e ka ndryshuar zhandrrin e muzikes dhe eshte rikthyer Islamme pelqen,krijon music shume te mire dhe te pastert


Mos je duke e ngaterruar me Yusuf Islam

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

me pelqen shum kenga  e  tij YOU COME TO ME....eshte kenge shum e mire

----------


## Disa

Kjo eshte shum e bukure..........prap po e postoje.........:P:P

----------


## Disa



----------


## tetovarja87

mua me pelqen kjo jashte mase...





*"if only I could sleep
in you'r arms again,
mother I;m lost without you"*  :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:

----------

